# First game you ever played.



## veeno (Jan 19, 2012)

The title explains it all what is the first game you have ever played?

Mine was resident evil 1.

GO


----------



## Onnes (Jan 19, 2012)

Hm, not sure about the absolute first, but the first game I put any serious time into was Super Mario World.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 19, 2012)

It's been 21 years but it could be either Tetris or Mario Brothers.


----------



## Namba (Jan 19, 2012)

Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## Xeno (Jan 19, 2012)

I think it was this


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2012)

Hide and seek.

Oh, you mean video game. Either Tetris, Super Mario Bothers, or some game on the BBC Micro I don't remember the name of.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 19, 2012)

Road Rash.

edit: The one for Sega Genesis I think


----------



## Fay V (Jan 19, 2012)

Duck hunt

fuck yeah


----------



## Teal (Jan 19, 2012)

The original Legend of Zelda. When I was four.


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2012)

Sonic 2. Never did beat that game.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 19, 2012)

Probably Tetris like a lot of people here. Maybe Oregon Trail actually, I dunno when I first played that, hah.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 19, 2012)

Conker said:


> Sonic 2. Never did beat that game.



Fuck you final Robotnic.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 19, 2012)

Conker said:


> Sonic 2. Never did beat that game.





ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Fuck you final Robotnic.



I couldn't even get passed the second zone in that fucking game when I was kid. All I remember is drowning. Lots of drowning.


----------



## veeno (Jan 19, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> I couldn't even get passed the second zone in that fucking game when I was kid. All I remember is drowning. Lots of drowning.


Oh god the sounds when he was drowning used to scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 19, 2012)

Me?  Eh . . . I dunno, maybe _Lode Runner_?  _Frogger_?  _Pole Position_?

It wasn't PONG, that's for sure.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 19, 2012)

mario party/ mario 64


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 19, 2012)

PacMan on some small blue arcade box which is still in my mother's room somewhere.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 19, 2012)

My first game was some sort of tank thing on Atari. I was like 3, so I barely remember it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 19, 2012)

I was playing video games has far as I can remember.

So, Super Mario Bros. 3?


----------



## Cain (Jan 20, 2012)

Counter Strike 1.6


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 20, 2012)

Demo Station.
^Not sure if thats the right name though, but it was a space station with all these game demos in it that you could play. Sush as Doom, Pitfall, Fury 3, some figher jet games etc.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 20, 2012)

Crash Team Racing usually gathered around the PS with my siblings.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 20, 2012)

Kirby Allstar, on the SNES.  I was a beast at that game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't quite remember... We had _tons_ of games on floppy disks, and I played a lot of them. I think Golden Axe and Mortal Kombat were my very first ones. My first console game was either Tomb Raider or Resident Evil.


----------



## Foedus (Jan 20, 2012)

The first game I played was Pong.

The first actual real game I played, was Metal Gear Solid, for the Playstation 1.

I was hooked on the series ever since. 

La-li-lu-le-lo.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2012)

Tetrissssssss~


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 20, 2012)

Ms. Pac Man, I think.
I was like 2 or 3, at the time.

The first one I think I ever beat was Super Mario Bros 1.


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 20, 2012)

dangerous dave it was made a year after i was born and i played it when it was 3 yrs old


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 20, 2012)

The first game I ever played was a crappy little computer racing game. The graphics consisted of green blocks for the cars and for the road. It was kinda stupid. 

But as far as actual video games the first game I ever got to really play was called Aero the Acrobat. You played as a little bat in a circus that had to kill things by being epic. It was fun.


----------



## Flatline (Jan 20, 2012)

Re-Volt. It's still one of my favorite games.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2012)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## BRN (Jan 20, 2012)

Colin Mcrae Rally. It taught me 'left' and 'right'. :3


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 20, 2012)

Super Mario bros 3. Though I vaguely remember the original computer Prince of Persia being really close though.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 20, 2012)

Some kind of golf simulator. I would have been less than five years old, we were still living in Italy. (Navy brat.) I remember not really giving a shit about the game itself--I just liked seeing how far I could get the ball to go, and I was very preoccupied with trying to hit the little simulated deer that ran across the course even though nothing happened from it. 

First game that I played genuinely was either one of the Mech Warriors games (don't remember which) or Heroes of Might and Magic III.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 20, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Crash Team Racing usually gathered around the PS with my siblings.



Oh my god, best game ever <3

My family used to always get mad cause I was the only one who knew how to drift-boost.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 20, 2012)

Pokemon Blue.


----------



## Weremagnus (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm not sure. It was any of the following:
- Super Mario Bros (NES)
- Kidpix
- Treasure Mountain
- Lemmings


----------



## shteev (Jan 20, 2012)

Super Mario Bros. 3 or whatever. It was on the NES.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2012)

I think Mega Man X. We had an NES too, but we owned both by the time I was old enough to understand things.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 20, 2012)

I got a little pink Ms. Pacman game, back when the Gameboy was within it's first several years of being new. It run on three tiny batteries, has a yellow joystick and buttons, and has a green/black LCD screen, like on a calculator. I still have it, and it still works too C:
The first platform game I played was 007 Goldeneye on the 64, when a friend brought it to school. Four player split screen <3 I always got the mini copter.

After that, I finally got a GBC with Pokemon Crystal in fifth grade (it was already outdated), and still have it too, working perfectly.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2012)

Commander Keen. I will never stop playing that game and the awesome community's fan mods.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 20, 2012)

PC: treasure cove (some math-learning game) 

Portable: Kirby's Dream Land

Console: Zelda 64 I think


----------



## veeno (Jan 20, 2012)

Zydala said:


> PC: treasure cove (some math-learning game)
> 
> Portable: Kirby's Dream Land
> 
> Console: Zelda 64 I think


There is a zelda 64?


----------



## GingerM (Jan 20, 2012)

Berserk, the coin-op arcade game.


----------



## Weremagnus (Jan 20, 2012)

Zydala said:


> PC: treasure cove (some math-learning game)


TREASURE MOUNTAIN? 8D
[video=youtube;8HAxdTacsgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HAxdTacsgQ[/video]
This game was so boss.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 20, 2012)

Weremagnus said:


> TREASURE MOUNTAIN? 8D
> [video=youtube;8HAxdTacsgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HAxdTacsgQ[/video]
> This game was so boss.



I KNOW THIS


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 20, 2012)

Either Apache Longbow, Loderunner or this one wire frame tank game on my dad's Mac when I was like 4 or 5. The first game I played on a console was Super Mario 64 and Pilot Wings shortly thereafter on the N64. Good times. >_>


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 20, 2012)

Columns III on Sega Genesis, fuck yea.  First English words I learned were "Press Start" and "Game Over".


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 20, 2012)

veeno said:


> There is a zelda 64?



Well, there were only two Zelda games released for the n64 to my knowledge; Ocarina of Time, and Majora's Mask, the latter being something of a side-story to the former.


----------



## veeno (Jan 20, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Well, there were only two Zelda games released for the n64 to my knowledge; Ocarina of Time, and Majora's Mask, the latter being something of a side-story to the former.


Thank you.


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 20, 2012)

For me the classic Super Mario Bros + Duck Hunt.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 20, 2012)

The duck hunting game.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2012)

Weremagnus said:


> TREASURE MOUNTAIN? 8D
> [video=youtube;8HAxdTacsgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HAxdTacsgQ[/video]
> This game was so boss.


Holy. Crap.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 23, 2012)

I think mine was Sonic the Hedgehog 2, Road Rash 2, or Mega Bomberman.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 23, 2012)

I guess my was star wars arena style game for ps1. It was Ã¼bar


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 23, 2012)

makes me feel real old when ppl say there first game was on a psx or a n64.


----------



## veeno (Jan 23, 2012)

grimtotem said:


> makes me feel real old when ppl say there first game was on a psx or a n64.


Me to.

(cries)


----------



## Saiko (Jan 23, 2012)

It was either Frogger 2 on Gameboy Color or Sonic the Hedgehog on the Sega Genesis. I can't remember which was first.

Hehe, I still have the Genesis. xD


----------



## Zydala (Jan 23, 2012)

veeno said:


> There is a zelda 64?



Sorry, Ocarina of Time. I'm obviously still in the 90s when all the magazines were still calling it that 



Weremagnus said:


> TREASURE MOUNTAIN? 8D
> [video]
> This game was so boss.





Gibby said:


> I KNOW THIS



I played that one too! :] But there WAS a Treasure Cove (I think it was a word game actually) and I played that one first on DOS.

*EDIT* COOL I found a video

[video=youtube;omNSX_7dER8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omNSX_7dER8[/video]


----------



## Don (Jan 23, 2012)

The first game I can clearly recall playing, and playing extensively, was the very first Age of Empires. I didn't have any consoles growing up, so it was PC gaming for me.


----------



## phasma (Jan 23, 2012)

Legend of Zelda OoT ftw!


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 23, 2012)

Ice climber. I remember liking the sound that played whenever you were hit by anything and never really passing bonus stages. It's frustrating and addictive, a lethal combination.


----------



## Namba (Jan 23, 2012)

Thinking back further... it was Doom, not Sonic


----------



## Jonny (Jan 25, 2012)

My first game was either Sonic 1 or 2, Rayman 1 on PC, or Spyro the Dragon on PS1.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Jan 25, 2012)

The Mario/Duckhunt combo that there's enough of for me to be actually trying to find enough of them to make a coffee table out of.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 25, 2012)

and





aka: What do you mean I have to get a warrant?!


----------



## Onnes (Jan 25, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I remember putting a good amount of time into both of those as a kid, especially once my family finally got a home computer.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone remember this? :


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 25, 2012)

it's pretty hard to say.... mario cart, duck hunt, and some Barbie quest type game on my pc all happened around the same time


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 25, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Wow, I remember putting a good amount of time into both of those as a kid, especially once my family finally got a home computer.


Yeah, my grandmother subscribed to The Learning Company so I played a ton of their games. The first ~real~ game I got was Space Invaders for Atari.


----------



## Kindreth (Jan 25, 2012)

GTA III is the first game I owned on my own game system. 
But I can't remember the first game I ever played.


----------



## Nuro (Jan 25, 2012)

I think the first game I ever played was super mario 64.  I still love that game.


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Jan 25, 2012)

Asteroids!  way back in , hell I forgot


----------



## Jw (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, prepare to lol. It was either...
http://www.amazon.com/RICHARD-SCARRYS-BUSYTOWN/dp/B0002667S6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_vg_3

Or Doom. Yeah...


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2012)

Seriously dating myself here, but Starquake on an IBM PCjr.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2012)

this awesome dos game where you crossed dinosaur parts to make a new dinosaur and send it back through all the different periods to see if it would survive. anyone know what this could be, i miss it terribly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 26, 2012)

egregrious said:


> this awesome dos game where you crossed dinosaur parts to make a new dinosaur and send it back through all the different periods to see if it would survive. anyone know what this could be, i miss it terribly.



This somehow sounds familiar but I don't know the name. ;A;


----------



## Mutations2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't actually remember.  It could be any one of the following:
Gex (GameBoy Color), Pokemon Blue, Super Mario Land, Pokemon Stadium, Donkey Kong Country, or Super Mario World...  I wish I could remember which one it was.


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmm, I've been playing games for a long time.  Let's see, it was either Pacman or Centipede on an arcade machine.


----------



## Takun (Jan 26, 2012)

Pong.


----------



## Angelsoft (Jan 27, 2012)

Pong? DB Does that make me super old? As far as games on an actual SYSTEM and not a stand alone? Probably Pacman. Which totally doesn't make me feel any younger.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

Putt-Putt Saves the Zoo when I was 3.


----------



## veeno (Jan 27, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> Putt-Putt Saves the Zoo when I was 3.


I remember that game.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 27, 2012)

i want to say this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godzilla_(Game_Boy)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 28, 2012)

Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt


----------



## The Lone Gamer151 (Feb 12, 2012)

Pokemon Red. Charizard is beast, nuf said.


----------



## Pogiforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt. It came with our NES and it was the first console I owned, naturally it was the first game I played.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Donkey Kong Country :3


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't remember exactly, but something on my first game boy, the original one, so probably Tetris or Super Mario land.


----------



## Fnar (Feb 13, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past.

Boy was I pissed when the next one came out and the *same* guy kidnapped the *same* chick.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2012)

Fnar said:


> Boy was I pissed when the next one came out and the *same* guy kidnapped the *same* chick.


But Aghanim and Zelda weren't in Link's Awakening!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 14, 2012)

mario party 2, i think unless i played something before i got my own console, can't remeber.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 15, 2012)

egregrious said:


> Commander Keen. I will never stop playing that game and the awesome community's fan mods.



This.

Played these game so damn much. When Keen 4 came out it blew my fucking mind. It was the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Fnar (Feb 15, 2012)

@ SirRob- Ganon was the mastermind, and the next one I played was Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 18, 2012)

Chex Quest


----------



## Lobar (Feb 19, 2012)

Bittertooth said:


> Chex Quest



Hahahaha I remember that game.  A Doom clone starring cereal and no blood. :B


----------



## Pine (Feb 19, 2012)

The earliest game I can remember actually playing is Super Mario Bros 2 on NES when I was 3.


----------



## ceoran (Feb 19, 2012)

*This
*
[video=youtube;5NWygbzmQrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NWygbzmQrA[/video]

*On that


*[video=youtube;FxeJAmS4M4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxeJAmS4M4Y[/video]


----------



## Fendras (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm absolutely going to have to guess here. I'd say some combination of Pac-Man, Pitfall, Megamania, and Asteroids.


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/366/Escape+from+Delirium.html
This is the first one I could remember.


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 20, 2012)

The original 'The Legend of Zelda' the one with the gold cartridge


----------



## Bluflare (Feb 21, 2012)

mines was sonic 2


----------

